# Touche "arobas" sur mon clavier mac?



## manolete (24 Août 2009)

Bonjour. Je viens d'installer windows xp avec l'assistant boot camp. Tout s'est bien passé mais, étant sur windows je n'arrive pas à trouver la touche "arobas" (@) sur mon clavier mac. pourriez-vous me dire comment faire? Merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Août 2009)

le @ est sur la touche à (0) du clavier mac enfin il te faut fait un alt gr+à


----------



## Flibust007 (25 Août 2009)

Touche ALT + simultanément 6 et puis 4 puis relâcher ALT ( ALT 64 )
Slash inversé : ALT + simultanément 9 et puis 2  puis relâcher ALT  ( ALT 92 )
Séparateur : ALT + simultanément 1 puis 2 et puis 4 puis relâcher ALT ( ALT 124 )


----------



## GJoseph (30 Août 2009)

Tu peux aussi t'aider du clavier visuel (dans Programmes>Accessoires) pour te simplifier la tâche. Il s'affiche comme une palette flottante et tu as accès en cliquant à toutes les touches d'un clavier PC.


----------

